# Any love for Bruce Cockburn?



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Like many of you I'm sure, I enjoy listening to music while I work. And today I was a little stuck for an idea of what to listen to. An idea flashed, and I said, "Alexa, shuffle songs by Bruce Cockburn". His hits came first, which are always welcome, but then it got into his instrumentals and lesser known stuff. 

It was the best afternoon I've spent in a very long time. Every song was a winner, Not once did I yearn for a "skip" function. 

Any love out there for Bruce? I've always liked his music, but I've never seen him live, and wouldn't call myself a fan. A great Canadian talent and amazing guitar player.


----------



## MarkP (Oct 4, 2016)

Love his entire catalog. Seen him live many times. Mostly solo, but the couple of times with a band and when he was still playing electric were especially memorable. 
A premiere songwriter but also a great player with a very distinctive playing style.


----------



## Alsomooh (Jul 12, 2020)

He’s awesome. Saw him with a large band at the Stratford Festival Theatre about 1985. We had great seats, the sound was perfect, and the audience was into it.

In the mid ‘90s I had a short chat with him as he waited to play/address a labour rally crowd at Queen’s Park. I just happened to be at the right place at the right time.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I almost hit him in 1988 when I was driving down Queen St. in Toronto in the rain. This guy with a guitar case darted across the street in front of my car. I had to lock up the brakes and he stopped and faced my car. Then he ran across the street. It was Bruce.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

There are 5 albums ya gotta hear if you're at all intrigued by this guy.

In The Falling Dark
Dancing In The Dragon's Jaws
Humans
Inner City Front
Stealing Fire

If you listen in that order, you'll get a sense of his progression from a nature loving Christian hippie to disillusioned protestor.

It's not gonna make you wanna dance or rock out, this is about other aspects of music. Insightful beautiful bittersweet powerful stuff. 

Oh and what a frikin awesome player.


Sent from my A3_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigsby1967 (Feb 27, 2016)

I used to cover “Tokyo” in a band years ago. Always enjoyed his songwriting. My former guitar teacher used to get me to learn his instrumentals. It opened up my eyes to his talent.


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

Lots of love. Incredible songwriter & guitar player.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yup. I've seen him twice, once as a trio at Massey Hall and once at Canmore Folk Festival where his headline set was solo, but he also did a "workshop" with Blackie and the Rodeo Kings. Which. Was. Awesome! I love they way he keeps finding new ground to explore and doesn't churn out the same old same old with each album or cater too much to the nostalgia seekers in the audience of his shows.

I play two of his tunes, Tokyo and Wondering Where the Lions Are, and have a couple instrumentals on my bucket list.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Coincidence, (to me), you should mention Bruce, his producer is my oldest and best friend.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I have seen Bruce about 3 times, sometimes with a band and probably the best music was him solo with an acoustic.

What struck me about him he was dressed in full leather playing a guitar made out of rainforest wood preaching about the environment in the late 80's? STFU!

Great song writer and musician , just STFU!


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

In the late 90's I saw him at a small music store called Ring Music in Toronto. He seemed to be a regular and was checking out some multi-fx device. Man, can he burn on electric!

I didn't go up to him because he seemed intent on what he was doing. Some random guy came up to me excitedly and asked, "Hey, do you know who that is??? That's Bruce Cockburn!!!" Yeah man, I know. I was kinda shy, to be honest. Next thing you know, he makes a beeline for him. I couldn't hear their brief conversation, but I think Bruce just wanted to go back to doing his thing.

Another random Bruce Cockburn story: my mother-in-law went to see him perform at the National Art Gallery in Ottawa. During a quiet interlude, she remarks out loud, "NICE BUM!" Bruce turned and smiled with an "I know" expression on his face.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

player99 said:


> I almost hit him in 1988 when I was driving down Queen St. in Toronto in the rain.


Imagine that as a legacy if you'd been there a half second later, "I'm the guy that ran over Bruce Cockburn". 
Good thing you were able to stop. 👍


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

How could you call yourself a guitar player and NOT love Bruce Cockburn? He's a national treasure.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

He's got great taste in instruments, too.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I enjoy Rocket Launcher and I love his (the original) version of Lovers in Dangerous Time. The cover by BNL left me cold.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Alsomooh said:


> He’s awesome. Saw him with a large band at the Stratford Festival Theatre about 1985. We had great seats, the sound was perfect, and the audience was into it.
> 
> In the mid ‘90s I had a short chat with him as he waited to play/address a labour rally crowd at Queen’s Park. I just happened to be at the right place at the right time.


my memory is fuzzy but I'm pretty sure we were there for that  

Awesome guitar player.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Saw him in Thunder Bay with Fergus Marsh on Chapman Stick, trumpet and violin that also went through a synth for orchestral effects, girl singing back-up, guest percussionist from Central America. Good show.

Saw him solo at Winnipeg Folkfest. Left during the performance. Too much guitar playing always gets boring. I like songs and variety. [ Also left early for Steve Vai and Jesse Cook, just saying, too much friggin guitar... ]


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> Saw him solo at Winnipeg Folkfest. Left during the performance. Too much guitar playing always gets boring. I like songs and variety. [ Also left early for Steve Vai and Jesse Cook, just saying, too much friggin guitar... ]


Wait ....... what? You went to Steve Vai (or Jesse Cook) and expected not very much guitar? That may be on you........


I wouldn't expect it as much with Bruce C, but I like instrumental concerts, so whatever he did, I'd be OK with (you no, as long as there wasn't a pole in the middle of his stage). I love BC's playing, he's got amazing chops and taste, IMO.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> Wait ....... what? You went to Steve Vai (or Jesse Cook) and expected not very much guitar? That may be on you.........


Lol. Steve Vai was a "bucket list" item, in fact, the only act on that list. But after an hour and a half, I heard the couch calling me. Jesse Cook was an invite that I was curious about. So there, not "on me". Maybe... Lol.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> Lol. Steve Vai was a "bucket list" item, in fact, the only act on that list. But after an hour and a half, I heard the couch calling me. Jesse Cook was an invite that I was curious about. So there, not "on me". Maybe... Lol.


Same with Satch. I saw him a couple of years ago, and it was _just about_ a night of 'wall of guitar solos'. Sadly, he felt the need to sing a couple songs. Other than that, it was exactly as advertised.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

KapnKrunch said:


> Saw him solo at Winnipeg Folkfest. Left during the performance. Too much guitar playing always gets boring. I like songs and variety. [ Also left early for Steve Vai and Jesse Cook, just saying, too much friggin guitar... ]


sounds like the same reason I walked out of Santana less than half way through,,,,,


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

You left too soon if you missed Dennis Chamber’s drum solo.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I like a lot of Bruce’s material Nothing but a Burning Light is my personal favourite album. I’ve seen him many times. Always good, sometimes great. I always preferred seeing him with a band.


----------



## John McMillin (Aug 5, 2018)

One of my bucket list concerts was seeing Bruce Cockburn play in D.C. in Jan., 1993. I was up close, standing in frot of him three rows back, in fact, because there were no chairs. It was a sparsely attended hotel ballroom, one of multiple events that night. It was the Tennessee edition of Bill Clinton's first Inaugural Ball. The bill also included Roseanne Cash, Ennylou Harris, Bob Weir and Paul Simon. And yes, Bruce did play "Rocket Launcher" on the small temporay stage where (but not while) the new president and first lady danced.


----------

